# Bond sweater machine



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

My question about this machine is it possible to take a regular pattern and do it on the sweater machine? I have had one for years and been thinking of going back to using it again as long as I can do something other than squares. I want to make sweaters and more.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I made a sweater on it. It was a simple stockinette raglan sleeve sweater. I've also made hats on it.

If you want to do anything besides stockinette stitch, you'll have to hand-manipulate the stitches.

If you do an internet search for Bond knitting patterns, you'll find dozens of them. There's even a website that has copies of the old Bond patterns.

There are also a lot of videos on YouTube, including the original Bond instructional videos by Cheryl Brunette. Another good source of Youtube videos is Dianaknits.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

The one thing you have to remember about the knitting, in hand knitting you turn the work, with the USM Ultimate Sweater Machine, You can not turn the work easily, So to get stockinett stitch it is just a matter of moving carriage back and forth, If you want a purl (on the right side of the sweater) you have to convert the stitch.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

I have knitted quite a few sweaters on the Bond and have been really pleased with the result. I think it comes into its own when you start intarsia, you can do fairisle as well but it does take quite a bit of concentration. The results I achieved were amazing the only drawback was the length of time it took but then you have a unique garment to show for all the work which I felt was worth it. I am now progressing to a Brother knitting machine but I do miss the creativity of the Bond. I am sure you will not be disappointed if you try sweaters on the Bond. 

Good luck! - Lynda


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Absolutely yes! I have been successful in using hand knitting patterns, converted for the machine. Like one of the other posts said, some stitches (like seed stitch) don't work on the Bond machines very well. But Fair Isle, cables, Intarsia, lace, and of course stockinette are fantastic. There have been links here on KP for getting the old Bond magazines online, FREE! After downloading, cruise through all of them. I made a list of articles and patterns that I wanted to print out and read in detail. There are several about adapting, converting, and creating patterns for your Bond. At the moment, I'm trying to learn how to make a sweater with what dress makers call a set in sleeve. I may even be able to knit it on, as opposed to sewing it in. 

All it takes to convert a hand knitting pattern to machine is a little math. Look through those old Bond magazines, there are a lot of good instructions in them. You may also be able to find a free pattern on the Bond website that suits you - the math would alread be done!

Good luck!


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

Good morning cathy47 this may help you.

http://www.ehow.com/how_7718855_convert-pattern-knitting-machine-pattern.html

fashion


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I was on here till 5am trying tofind these links on KP I gave up when I couldn't find them. I'll try again. 

Okay on converting but my question is this when casting on do you cast on the same number that is in a regular pattern?


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

If you have a 32 bit computer, you can use Jim's Knitting Companion 



 to convert any pattern to your machine gauge. Then there are web fill in pages and I also have a spreadsheet that does the same thing if you have a new 64 bit computer. Email me privately at hobbyknitter at gmail dot com, remember to replace the at with @ and the dot with . and take out all spaces and I will send you that file. Then there is http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/ that you can click on the Patterns links and look for patterns in the Bond column, some of the bulky ones will work out for you as well.


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Have been looking into getting a used knitting machine but have ignored the Bond sweater machine thinking it was more toy rather than serious knitting machine. After reading the comments here I think I will look for one to buy. How many needles does it have? I think everything, larger items, will have to be hand sewn together right? By the way, I know nothing about knitting machines except the few things I have picked up doing searches, which sometimes don't give the info I am looking for, so any advice on what to look for in a used machine will be greatly apprecizted. I will thank you right now for helping me. Big thank you!!!


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

First search YouTube for Bond Knitting Machine, see what others do with their machines. Then Bond machines may be tempermental at first but once you get over its little bumps in the road, it can make beautiful things as any of the higher end knitting machines can with a little more work on your part.
You can get a new USM at JoAnn's and use their coupon to get it at 40 to sometimes 50% off. Sometimes other places will take that coupon as well, just ask. Then you can find some used ones for sale, I will in about 2 weeks have an older Blue Bond that is pretty much the same as the older ISM for sale, I just need to make sure that all is there. If your interested in this, PM me and we can talk. But also not sure if anyone has any Bond machines listed for sale in here under the for sale section, but you may also find one in Craigslist as well.
It comes with 100 needles but you can get the extension of 30 needles or even put 2 machines together as well. Most people will start out on the Bond and if they really love it some will get a metal bed machine and some just stick with the Bond only. All depends on what you want to knit up on it.


----------



## scholesd (Jun 9, 2012)

I am a man. As such I find that I sometimes struggle to knit anything that will fir me on a 200 needle machine. So if you do buy a Bond then you will be knitting for very small people only. I bought my Brother 891 machine with ribber for £100. It is a punch card machine. There is hardly anything that can go wrong with it except for rusting if it has been kept in the damp. Other Brother punch card machines can be bought on eBay for very little. They are just as easy to use as Bonds, unless you try to do those things that you can't do an a Bond.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I was on here till 5am trying tofind these links on KP I gave up when I couldn't find them. I'll try again.
> 
> Okay on converting but my question is this when casting on do you cast on the same number that is in a regular pattern?


Not necessarily. The number of stitches you cast on and rows you work are according to the machine's gauge. On my Bond, a size 7 knitting needle seems to be a perfect match when I use the #3 key plate with 4 ply worsted weight yarn. That can be used as a double check with the needles and yarn called for in the hand pattern.

That is why gauge is so crucial with the machine. If your gauge is off, even by a little, you won't discover it until about 24 hours after the piece has been removed from the machine and weighted hem. That could mean a lot of frogging and trial and error. With every project I machine knit, a record is kept of the yarn, key plate number, and what the gauge was a day or two after it was removed from the machine. Sometimes even after the sample was washed and blocked or steamed. This has saved me a lot of headaches. Once you have an accurate row and stitch gauge, the links above about converting hand to machine patterns should work like a charm.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

fashion said:


> Good morning cathy47 this may help you.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7718855_convert-pattern-knitting-machine-pattern.html
> 
> fashion


Thanks fashion! I've been doing it the hard way with my handy dandy calculator!


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the quick replies.I have been watching on e-bay but some of those machines are going for quite a bit and sellers say they don't know anything about the machines so how in the world will I be sure if parts and pieces are all there and it is in working order. I will just keep watching to see what comes up. I have tried Craigs list for my area but nothing. I live in northern MN so am a ways from any larger towns where the selection would be greater. Will also keep an eye on JoAnn's, that would be a huge savings & I'm only about 50 miles from there if I have problems I can't figure out. Thank you so much again. Saved the site for conversion too.Will keep you in mind Hobbyknitter. Will check out you tube on these machines.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Just a quick comment regarding only being able to knit small sweaters on the Bond, if you think 'outside of the box' it is very easy to knit much larger items in two halves with an invisible seam as you knit the second half.


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks. If and when I get one of these I will probably start with smaller items-won't have so much to frog if it doesn't work out right!


----------



## cauldronfire (Mar 21, 2011)

go to Knittingtoday.com the web site owner has bond stuff and wrote an article about adapting regular patterns for the bond. contact her


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

As long as the number of stitches needed is not wider than the machine bed, you should have no problems. Be sure to check the maximum number of stitches you will have in the entire width of the piece. I have the Elite Bond, it has 136 needles from one side to the other. If you have a pattern that has the sleeves knit in and requires more that
number of stitches it will not work on that machine. Do you get what I am saying? As long as your totol number of stitches for the front , back, or sleeves is not more that what is on the machine, you will have no problem. Play with , have fun.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your help and I am going to reset up my Bond and work with it along with everyones tips.. I was thinking of buying a Brother but at this time got to use what I have. And will keep it in mind when I make my next million. ;-)


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

The only thing wrong with the old Bond sweeater patterns is that in the 80's we had Joan Crawford Shoulders and dropped shoulders. I prefer dresmaker set in sleeves.

Bev


----------



## Jenya (Dec 26, 2011)

If you go to http://www.joann.com// and sign up for the email updates, you will receive their coupons in your email.


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a bond and i enjoy hand manipulating the stitches, I bought "Treasury of Machine Knitting stitches" by John Allen. It shows you how to do tuck, lace, seed and a bunch of others. It is easy to do. I bought the book on Amazon.

Good Luck

God Bless

Dina Hess


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lrn2 loom said:


> I have a bond and i enjoy hand manipulating the stitches, I bought "Treasury of Machine Knitting stitches" by John Allen. It shows you how to do tuck, lace, seed and a bunch of others. It is easy to do. I bought the book on Amazon.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you! I didn't know about this one. I came across a VHS tape in my local library on hand manipulated stitches on the Bond, not by this author, and by no means a "treasury" but just a few basics. I'll put this book on my wish list. Many thanks!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Try viewing Diane Sullivan's videos on youtube. Also there is an Ultimate Sweater Machine group on Facebook.


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

i love my bond make lots of things. love the sweaters i've made, socks blankets pillows dishrags skirt. coasters teddybears i can keep going on. you can add as many extension plates as you like so the number of needles is limitless. my hubby xx2 so if i can make him sweaters i bet you can make a sweater for yourself. I personaly have 160 needle bed.


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

pksgirl, glad to hear about all the different things you have made on your Bond. Is it the sweater machine? I just bought a used one but haven't set yet because of remodeling being done in my house. Will need quiet so I can concentrate.
JoyceinNC-I checked at Barnes & Nobel for the "Treasury of Machine Knitting Stitches" They have it but it is pricey so will check the library when I need it.


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

My Bond is the USM its the newer one but really other than the carriage their the same. I never thought i would be able to machine a sweater and have it look so nice. But they really do. I've really learned what works for me. It took some time, but once you get the hang of how yours feels, nothing will stop you. Good luck and we are all here if you need us.


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

Try Amazon for the book. You can get a deal on it. By buying used u save a mint.



jomac said:


> pksgirl, glad to hear about all the different things you have made on your Bond. Is it the sweater machine? I just bought a used one but haven't set yet because of remodeling being done in my house. Will need quiet so I can concentrate.
> JoyceinNC-I checked at Barnes & Nobel for the "Treasury of Machine Knitting Stitches" They have it but it is pricey so will check the library when I need it.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

You can add a lot of needles to the Bond machines. I have mine set up with 240 needles. I chose that number of needles because the largest knitted afghan I've ever made called for 220 cast on. I have knitted about 25 one-piece afghans on my Bond/ISM/USM combo in the past 18 months or so.
One thing you need to do is get it secure; I used a 7-foot board attached to my knitting table, then screwed right through the back of the machine to the board so it is flat and rigid. 

I use an old couch table for my knitting. One of the taller ones that were designed to stand behind the back length of a couch. It works perfectly.

Nancy


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> You can add a lot of needles to the Bond machines. I have mine set up with 240 needles. I chose that number of needles because the largest knitted afghan I've ever made called for 220 cast on. I have knitted about 25 one-piece afghans on my Bond/ISM/USM combo in the past 18 months or so.
> One thing you need to do is get it secure; I used a 7-foot board attached to my knitting table, then screwed right through the back of the machine to the board so it is flat and rigid.
> 
> I use an old couch table for my knitting. One of the taller ones that were designed to stand behind the back length of a couch. It works perfectly.
> ...


thanks for this tip. I was wondering how I was going to get this onto something larger than a kitchen table. And that couch table would be the right width. :thumbup: I know this is going to be a common sense question but I am going to ask anyway. when you add more needles to the machine don't you have to get more weights for them. I think the one that came with it was for 100 needles so I'd have to buy another for another 100 set. Or is there something else that can be done for large items like afghans?


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Cathy47, I have pictures that shows the setup for an intarsia afghan. They also show the way I have the machine marked for each section and I think the screws I used to hold the machine to the board even show. BTW I also used 4 of the Bond clamps to help secure it all to the board and table.

I have a Doctor's appointment in a few minutes, when I get back I'll post some of those pics so you can see how I have it setup. 

Nancy


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

I too would be intrested in how you have your machine mounted. Mine seems to be identical to your setup, but i'm wondering how you have it screwed directly to the board? could you send some pics of that?
Thx


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> Cathy47, I have pictures that shows the setup for an intarsia afghan. They also show the way I have the machine marked for each section and I think the screws I used to hold the machine to the board even show. BTW I also used 4 of the Bond clamps to help secure it all to the board and table.
> 
> I have a Doctor's appointment in a few minutes, when I get back I'll post some of those pics so you can see how I have it setup.
> 
> Nancy


that would be great. I looked at the underside of the machine and I for one at this point don't understand how it can be screwed to anything. but I know me get me in a hardware store and my imagination goes to town. Would appreciate the pictures of how yours is mounted.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I taught many workshops on the Bond machine. I also designed hundreds of patterns using the Bond. It is a good machine that has 2 schools of thought, either you love it or you hate it. My Bond has 160 needles and I occasionally use it when I am working on a project that requires more stitches. I have every imaginable accessory for this machine including a ribber, garter bar and intarsia carriage. My machine has more than earned it's keep!


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Uyvonne,do you have the sweater machine? I don't know if Bond makes any other machines. If you do have the sweater machine there is a ribber and a garter bar that can be added to it?? And where would I begin to look for them? You sound like a very talented lady. Have your designs been published or on a site like etsy? This my very first knitting machine so am very green about all these things and really need to learn a lot and ask lots of questions. Thank you for any and all info you can give me.


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

Kris basta has some tools for the bond. thats where i got my garter bars from


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

The machine that you have was originally called the Bond. It was later renamed the Incredible Sweater Machine. They are virtually the same machine in different colors. I worked for the company that sold the Bond thats how I got most of the accessories and will not part with them. You may try ebay or some other sites on the internet. I am in the process of creating a website where I can showcase my many designs. I have over 1,000. Most are for hand, but I did translate many for the machine.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Rose_Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Cathy47, I have pictures that shows the setup for an intarsia afghan. They also show the way I have the machine marked for each section and I think the screws I used to hold the machine to the board even show. BTW I also used 4 of the Bond clamps to help secure it all to the board and table.
> ...


Cathy, as promised here are some pics. I will post as many as KF will allow. I will try to answer any questions you have, if I can. 

I'm including a pic of the cast on comb and the multiple prong tools that my hubby made for my machine.

We screwed the board to the couch table, then screwed through the back of the bed of the machine with flat-headed screws and then used 4 of the Bond clamps to clamp the machine and the board to the table.

My husband also made the weight hangers for me, and I use the rain gutters to hold the rolled up Afghan as it grows longer. I take off the cast on comb when it becomes cumbersome and use the weight hangers. I like the weight hangers especially when I am knitting a ripple Afghan. I hope this helps you (and others  )

Nancy


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Rose_Rose said:
> ...


Thank you...gives me idea. have you ever thought of taking paint buckets, get them from WalMart for $3.00 to put yarn into and sit on floor then you'd have more room on table. I wonder if instead of putting screws through top get those L brackets and screws then attach to back side of bed and board. Ask hubby if he thinks that would work. 
What was the width of the board?


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

[/quote] Thank you...gives me idea. have you ever thought of taking paint buckets, get them from WalMart for $3.00 to put yarn into and sit on floor then you'd have more room on table. I wonder if instead of putting screws through top get those L brackets and screws then attach to back side of bed and board. Ask hubby if he thinks that would work. 
What was the width of the board?[/quote]

I only have my yarn under the table when I do the intarsia. I usually have it setting on the table between my Bond and my Brother machines and loop it through 2 cone sewing thread guides. One regular height as purchased and one I've modified to be short so it guides the thread into the back of the Bond carriage.

The board is approximately 7 feet long by 5.5 inches wide.

Nancy


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

The L brackets wouldn't work because the carriage has to ride along the back side of the machine bed.

The table was given to me, and had multiple holes and other mars/scars, so it didn't bother me to drill more holes.... I call it my knitting room on a table. I have nearly everything I could want for my knitting right there.

I can store the cast on combs for both machines in the gutters, I have a small shelf that doesn't show between the 2 rain gutters that holds my garter bars and other long items. And I had hubby add the shelf so I could place my intarsia yarns there and keep them off the floor.

Nancy


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> The L brackets wouldn't work because the carriage has to ride along the back side of the machine bed.
> 
> The table was given to me, and had multiple holes and other mars/scars, so it didn't bother me to drill more holes.... I call it my knitting room on a table. I have nearly everything I could want for my knitting right there.
> 
> ...


shame your to far away I'd borrow hubby for this project. I'd ask son but he is heading up your way for more cancer treatments either next week or the week after. But I'll get it done. I have done wood work before. GARTER Bars are for What exactly?


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Garter bars are for removing multiple stitches from machines and turning them over so that you can knit one row, purl one row for the garter stitch. They can also help move multiple stitches over one needle for lacy holes. You can find lots of u-tube videos about how to use a garter bar. I only have the garter bar for my Brother, not the Bond, though you can buy one (do a search here for Bond garter bars) but it costs over $100. Too price for miss cheapo here!


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your son. Is he going to St. Vincent in Indy? Their oncology section there is wonderful!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your son. Is he going to St. Vincent in Indy? Their oncology section there is wonderful!


you know he never said where he goes but to Ind. But since I will be taking his son while gone this time I best get some info on where he is.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> Garter bars are for removing multiple stitches from machines and turning them over so that you can knit one row, purl one row for the garter stitch. They can also help move multiple stitches over one needle for lacy holes. You can find lots of u-tube videos about how to use a garter bar. I only have the garter bar for my Brother, not the Bond, though you can buy one (do a search here for Bond garter bars) but it costs over $100. Too price for miss cheapo here!


OH, I was going say you can manipulate the stitches for that garter stitch. I'll be going to youtube cause there has been so much new since I bought this machine back when they first came out. I got discourage then because there wasn't that much out pattern wise or info wise like there is now. And now I am having trouble with elbow I guess it time to move off hand knitting and learn this machine.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

I have recently come to the conclusion that I should not crochet as much as I once did; it hurts my gout and arthritis. I can still hand-knit, but I love machine-knitting so tend to do more of that than hk.

Where in Tennessee?


Nancy


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> I have recently come to the conclusion that I should not crochet as much as I once did; it hurts my gout and arthritis. I can still hand-knit, but I love machine-knitting so tend to do more of that than hk.
> 
> Where in Tennessee?
> 
> Nancy


I am up here in the mountains about 30 mi. from the Tn/NC border. There is nothing here but hay..now that can be taken more than one way...hay for the animals.. 

I think thats what has hit my elbow either that or tendinitis. All I know is it hurts, felt hot to the touch, and bit puffy. So I been not using that arm and sitting doing nothing is driving me nuts. I can't even brush my hair and put it up in a pony tail..but I will do it looks funny but I will.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Ouch! That does sound painful. 

If you are right handed and your right elbow is the one that hurts, could you switch hands for throwing your yarn overs and knit/purl stitches? I do double knitting and I use both hands to manipulate the yarns. What I'm getting at is left-handed yarning is not hard to learn, just different.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> Ouch! That does sound painful.
> 
> If you are right handed and your right elbow is the one that hurts, could you switch hands for throwing your yarn overs and knit/purl stitches? I do double knitting and I use both hands to manipulate the yarns. What I'm getting at is left-handed yarning is not hard to learn, just different.


been trying to the switch but the brain has to learn this. Yep right handed..somethings I can do left handed..


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

You go girl! You will master it, I'm sure! Probably sooner than you think. Show us your first item made with your "new" way of knitting. 

Hubby just invited me to dinner....gonna take advantage of that.

Luck with your "new" way of knitting!

Nancy


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> You go girl! You will master it, I'm sure! Probably sooner than you think. Show us your first item made with your "new" way of knitting.
> 
> Hubby just invited me to dinner....gonna take advantage of that.
> 
> ...


OH, shoot I missed dinner ... have a good time.. 

Thank you..


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

Rose_Rose
I really really would like to ask about your cast on comb, or weight comb what ever you call it. I have one made with cups hooks . lol don't ask how we had the patcience to build it, but yours looks awesome. It looks from the pic to be wires arround screws? sure wish you would share that one.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

pksgirl said:


> Rose_Rose
> I really really would like to ask about your cast on comb, or weight comb what ever you call it. I have one made with cups hooks . lol don't ask how we had the patcience to build it, but yours looks awesome. It looks from the pic to be wires arround screws? sure wish you would share that one.


pksgirl, my husband took the gatepegs off a Japanese model KM being sold on e-bay for parts. They are "U-shaped" and by making sure the distance between the tops of the "u"s and then the distance between each "set" of them were 8 mm he then screwed them all to a 3/4 in x 1 1/2 in board and made my cast on comb. He actually made a long and a short one, and fixed it so I could screw them together to make a super long cast on comb. I never went back to the rods and hem system that comes with the Bond machines.

The weight hangers are thin boards with piano wire inserted 8 mm apart with a hole for an s-hook to hang my weights on. Each of them is about 8 inches across with 12 wires across for hanging in the fabric.

I use weights he made for me. He got some lead tire-weights from a local tire shop. We then covered them in plastic (so the lead wouldn't be dangerous) and then I sewed fabric bags with ribbon in a casing to close it. I hang the weights with the ribbon to the s-hooks on the weight hangers. I have 3/4 lb ones and 1 lb ones. I also have a couple of 4 ounce weights.

I like the gatepegs as a cast on comb because they are very smooth and do not tear into the yarn as it is hanging on my fabric I'm knitting.


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

Thankyou for that info Rose. I like my cast on comb, however yours looks like it would be easier to handle.I like everyone else am always looking for a better way. And looking at your pic just gives me more ideas. right now Mine is the whole length of my board . wanting to make some smaller so your board just gives me more ideas.I need to cover my led weights I keep forgetting. with a new little grandbaby on the way. I gotta get those things covered.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

@Rose_Rose check PM there is a message there for you.


----------

